# Stick Deo containers



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all

Trying to find a supplier (I'm based in the EU, to bear in mind) that can supply twist up deo stick containers.  I've drawn a blank on every avenue that I have tried roblem:

Any suggestions of suppliers that have them and can ship to the EU would be most welcome


----------



## Nevada (Aug 5, 2014)

Wholesale supplies Plus "we are extending our 20% discount on the entire international/domestic offshore order"
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com//Offshore-International-Shipping.aspx

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...2.25+oz+White+Lotion+Bar+Tube+&+Top+-+Dial+Up

Also eBay eu


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 5, 2014)

www.sks-bottle.com


----------



## eucalypta (Aug 5, 2014)

OASN
They are closed for the holidays until Aug. 18th
Where ru from? Shipping rather steep if elsewhere in EU.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in Austria.

SKS looks amazing and do international - book marked!

WSP looks good, too.  Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## welsh black (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.soaposh.co.uk/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=BottlesandJars&Sub=237&isThumbs=Yes&Thumbs=100.   Will these deliver?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2014)

They look pretty good, if a little bit small - about half the size of usually, but could still work.  Couldn't see anything about international delivery, though.


----------



## welsh black (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, a bit too small for me too, and not so "attractive" as I would have liked.  I'm based in UK, so if you find something, let me know!  Just wish we had the same choice as they do in US.


----------



## eucalypta (Aug 6, 2014)

Gracefruit had smaller oval ones last year.
I like the round ones from OASN.

As you're from Austria, check the GErman sites.
rosa-heinz

There is another one; can't remember the name. Computer still down. 
But it should be easier for you to find, your Grrman must be better than mine. :twisted:

Came across an Austrian site too, lots of pigments and mica's!


----------



## eucalypta (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry for the typo's : still on iPad mini.....

Eta: for deo products opaque packaging is better! Protect from UV light.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosa heinz shows promise, too.


----------

